# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Бог как личность

## DenisL

Добрый день,

В ваших лекциях вы касаетесь темы имперсонального восприятия Бога. Осуждаете такое мировоззрение.
У меня вопрос, почему, такой целеустремленный человек как Будда не смог увидеть Бога как личность?
Ведь те кто не узрел Бога просто не готовы? Не достигли достаточного духовного развития? Но разве Будда не достиг такого уровня? Разве его отречение и стремление познать истину не было достаточно сильным?

Спасибо,
Денис.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Будда Сам - Бог как личность. Но у Него была другая миссия - временно отвлечь людей от ведической культуры жертвоприношений, которые просто превратились в бессмысленные убийства животных, т.к. брахманы деградировали и не могли совершать жертвы на высоком уровне, чтобы животные получали новые тела. То есть, его главной задачей было провозглашение принципа Ахимсы - ненасилия и сострадания. В строгом смысле учение Будды - это не религия, т.к. там нет понятия души и Бога. Это просто врменное этическое учение, следуя которому, человек может очиститься до некоторой степени и позже принять уже личностную концепцию Бога.

----------

